
TensorFlow ConvNets on a Budget with Bayesian Optimization - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/141501625253/sigopt-for-ml-tensorflow-convnets-on-a-budget
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm one of the co-founders of SigOpt (YC W15) here. I'm happy to answer
questions about this post or anything about SigOpt. More info on the methods
we use can be found on our research page as well [1].

[1]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

